# New Birds!



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys, just got some new Uzbek hen and a pair of Iranian high flyers, check them out.


















Also i have picture of my 2011 Uzbek Babies on my site, for some reason Pigeontalk was not able to upload them... http://vladiksloft.weebly.com/


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some gorgeous birds there.

Reti


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice looking pigeons.


----------

